# Kalamazoo river boat access



## Macktnif (Jul 5, 2007)

I am going to camp at Fort Custer State Park. I have a drift boat and am wondering about launch and take out spots. How deep is the river there? Can I use my motor to launch at the state park, float down and motor back up? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

You should be pretty good. I used to float from there down to 35th st in Galesburg(not sure if you can take out there since they redid the bridge though). Nice day of floating and fishing. You could probabaly float and motor back up too, as long as the water isn't real low. If not there is an access on the Comstock(North side I believe) with boat ramps right above Morrow dam where you could take out. You would have to motor a ways into Morrow Pond though.


----------



## pdouble78 (Nov 10, 2008)

35th street is not an option anymore, unfortunately. Unless you don't mind sinking to your wang in muck. The float down to Comstock is worth it, as long as you have the extra time. I am not sure why a bridge that costs millions of dollars to build can't have a small landing area nearby......


----------



## Macktnif (Jul 5, 2007)

Just in case I can't motor back up, how long a float is it to comstock?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Macktnif said:


> Just in case I can't motor back up, how long a float is it to comstock?


Well a chunk of it would be dead water which I have never really floated before. Its hard to say, to 35th st where the dead water starts more or less its probably 3 straight hours of floating w/o fishing. Then it would probably be another 15-30 minutes under power to get to the launch in Comstock.


----------

